# Natural Flu Remedy- Protocol



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

As a Certified Master Herbalist I wanted to share what I use to prevent and even treat the Flu/Cold. It works for me and my family. Hope it'll work for you and yours.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes Garlic seems to be the best ingredient to help during the cold season. Cant comment on floes. There is some research about in the olden days of Europe they would keep a frog (variety unknown) into the pail of milk and it would keep it fresher longer and it was observed these people suffered less illness.


----------



## noellejones (Dec 28, 2012)

Garlic is one of the best ingredient to cure cold. This also act as curing agent for throat infections. It give relief from various deficiencies too.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

We eat onions and garlic on a daily basis in our household. I really think it helps my family stay healthy. We rarely get sick.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

preppermama said:


> We eat onions and garlic on a daily basis in our household. I really think it helps my family stay healthy. We rarely get sick.


Same here......raw.


----------

